# Metallica - Hardwired... to Self-Destruct - Album 11/18/16



## Fraz666 (Nov 14, 2016)

I like it.
a bit of Deat Magnetic riffing with a bit of Reload melodies, (but) with a good sound and some good ideas.
I think this sound fits their age, it isn't a simple revival

My limited edition copy is flying over the Atlantic, fly safe my dear



(I didn't found a supermegathread about them or about this album, am I wrong?)


----------



## djohns74 (Nov 14, 2016)

Agreed, I like the sound a lot and the writing in general seems much more inspired and diverse than on Death Magnetic. Some fans are trying to compare parts of it to their classic 80s albums, which I just think is absurd. Instead, I think it sounds exactly like it should given what stage they're at in their careers and possibly even a bit better than I could have realistically expected. Biggest bonus is probably that the production is very strong and it's been more than 15 years since you could comfortably say that about a Metallica record.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 14, 2016)

All the people talking about the leaked copy has raised my type level to max.


----------



## WolleK (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep, sounds like Death magnetic ( more like the EP ´´beyond magnetic´´) mixed with some Load-/Reload moments, especially Kirk solo style remind me of the Reload- Era, some of the riffing could be straight from the Load album.

Its a good album, but its not the album of the year... hey, but we wait 8 years for a new album and as a hardcore metallica fan i nearly starved for new material, so i am fine with it.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 15, 2016)

WolleK said:


> Yep, sounds like Death magnetic ( more like the EP ´´beyond magnetic´´) mixed with some Load-/Reload moments, especially Kirk solo style remind me of the Reload- Era, some of the riffing could be straight from the Load album.
> 
> Its a good album, but its not the album of the year... hey, but we wait 8 years for a new album and as a hardcore metallica fan i nearly starved for new material.



Clearly not THAT hardcore


----------



## WolleK (Nov 15, 2016)

I am waiting for my deluxe copy 



.... and yes, i couldn´t wait, too much excitement


----------



## big_aug (Nov 15, 2016)

WolleK said:


> I am waiting for my deluxe copy


----------



## fps (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm very excited. I really liked Death Magnetic.


----------



## blacai (Nov 15, 2016)

Too slow. Playing the songs at 1.25x speed does improve it


----------



## Doug N (Nov 15, 2016)

Fraz666 said:


> I like it.
> a bit of Deat Magnetic riffing with a bit of Reload melodies, (but) with a good sound and some good ideas.
> I think this sound fits their age, it isn't a simple revival
> 
> ...



Kinda, not a supermegathread though http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=316550


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 15, 2016)

blacai said:


> Too slow. Playing the songs at 1.25x speed does improve it



yeah that's my main beef with it too, too much mid-tempo chugging. got boring before i even got to the 2nd disc.


----------



## caspian (Nov 16, 2016)

Man I quite enjoyed it, but you certainly could've trimmed it down by a song or two.

Disc two is certainly weaker than disc one, but it sounds way better if you just put disc 2 on by itself, instead of when you're already a bit oversaturated by disc one.

Most of the songs do go on a bit long. Metallica haven't written a concise outro since, I dunno, Dyer's Eve or something.

James sounds amazing and I think he had a lot of fun on this album.

Kirk, meanwhile.. QUite a shame. I thought he was fantastic on Death Magnetic. This time it's a bunch of Load-lite solos that I'm pretty sure I could make up myself.

Overall though there's a lot of songs I really liked- pretty much all of them except for maybe revenge/murder one- and perhaps four or so that I'll still be playing regularly in ten years' time. 8/10.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 16, 2016)

Waiting eagerly this release, but I allowed myself to listen to "spit out the bone" as a spoiler.

James owns, so does Robert, glad to see he could show at least some chops. Kirk seems uninspired in the solo so far I can hear, and Lars once again misses on so many good oppotunities in regards to drum fills and creativity. Surprised he actually did a straight double bass run though on more than one song! The bit before the final solo could easily have been scrapped.

Still prefer Moth, but it's good. It's not going to be a groundbreaking release, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 16, 2016)

Waiting for my deluxe edition too. Just a couple more days and it'll be in my mailbox, so can't be bothered listening to leaked versions with crappy sound quality. I've got plenty of other stuff to listen to while I wait anyway


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 16, 2016)

Video for "Dream No More" was released earlier:

http://loudwire.com/metallica-videos-every-song-hardwired-to-self-destruct-dream-no-more-out/

It has a different vibe than the other songs released so far but I enjoyed it  apparently they will be releasing a new video every 2 hours until tomorrow morning.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 16, 2016)

Got to say I'm loving Robert's vest and James's shirt in this vid.


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 16, 2016)

Confusion is also up on their website now. All videos will be available there so it probably is the best place to look.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 16, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Video for "Dream No More" was released earlier:
> 
> http://loudwire.com/metallica-videos-every-song-hardwired-to-self-destruct-dream-no-more-out/
> 
> It has a different vibe than the other songs released so far but I enjoyed it  apparently they will be releasing a new video every 2 hours until tomorrow morning.



I immediately stopped listening as soon as the vocals kicked in.

I don't even know what to say about them anymore other then underwhelming.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 16, 2016)

Keeps getting better


----------



## Asrial (Nov 16, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Video for "Dream No More" was released earlier:
> 
> http://loudwire.com/metallica-videos-every-song-hardwired-to-self-destruct-dream-no-more-out/
> 
> It has a different vibe than the other songs released so far but I enjoyed it  apparently they will be releasing a new video every 2 hours until tomorrow morning.



Wait what? That's a LOT of music videos!


----------



## potatohead (Nov 16, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> Confusion is also up on their website now. All videos will be available there so it probably is the best place to look.



Main riff in this song is good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2016)

I have the album preordered for release day... This is making it more and more impossible to go on a blackout until then.


----------



## mgh (Nov 16, 2016)

I really struggle with what you guys see in this music? Second hand riffs predictable vocals poor leads and Lars. Ffs is the metal equivalent of America's got Talent. 
Far worse than the new Megadeth or Testament albums. To give some ballpark comparators.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2016)

....ing opinions, how do they work?


----------



## SD83 (Nov 16, 2016)

"Dream no more" might be my favourite of the new songs so far. And it seems more and more clear, if I had anything to say in that matter, they would only release songs that are either fast (as is "Hardwired") or slow as that one. At midtempo they're just boring. 
As for the Megadeth/Testament comparison... haven't listened to a new Megadeth song in ages, but while the drumming and the drum sound on the new Testament is (in case of the sound, infinitely) better, the rest is, well, thrash metal. If you told me it's a rerecording of a 1987-song, I would totally believe that. Same with the new Slayer (which I liked a lot) and probably the new Kreator. Or more recent bands like Reactory. None of those are reinventing the wheel. If I'm looking for riffs that are not second hand, great leads and amazing lyrics, thrash metal is pretty much the last place I'll look at. Does that make it any worse? Not at all.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 16, 2016)

I like it all so far even more than I thought I would and for reasons that I didn't think I would. It's so groovy. I love the guitar tone as well. It sounds like the Black Abum and Load hooked up and had a baby called Death Magnetic that that later experimented with someone much older named AJFA.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 16, 2016)

I actually like midtempo songs even if this one is a bit basic. At least the album seems to sound good, I still wondered how a band with as much money as Metallica and whose albums litterally cost millions to make could endup sounding like Stanger and Death Magnetic. (Load and reload, although not my cup of tea, _are _well produced)

Ordered it from Amazon, I should get it in the mail tomorrow. First time I buy their stuff since the black album, was in my late teens then... now I'm a 43 y.o dude


----------



## JD27 (Nov 16, 2016)

The only thing that kept me watching that was to figuring out what guitar Hammet is playing. Appears to be a Jackson V.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 16, 2016)

Absolutely did not like 'Death No More'.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> The only thing that kept me watching that was to figuring out what guitar Hammet is playing. Appears to be a Jackson V.



My guess is that it's the same Jackson Rhoads that he's uses during live performances of Seek And Destroy.






I haven't seen all the clips yet, but I'm waiting for the one where Hammett pulls out the red ESP Gibson V copy.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 17, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My guess is that it's the same Jackson Rhoads that he's uses during live performances of Seek And Destroy.




The black Rhoads is his D standard guitar, busts it out for S&D (yep, D std live) and Sad But True.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 17, 2016)

Halo On Fire is pretty awesome


----------



## Serenity (Nov 17, 2016)

I've seen about half of the videos so far and like what i'm hearing.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 17, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My guess is that it's the same Jackson Rhoads that he's uses during live performances of Seek And Destroy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He uses the red ESP in the Am I Savage? video


----------



## potatohead (Nov 17, 2016)

Spit Out The Bone is killer too


----------



## jibe2015 (Nov 17, 2016)

I spent all morning playing and compiling my favorite riffs from the new album!
I really dig most of the songs!!!
What an exciting time for Metallica fans!

Here is my "best riffs" from Hardwired... To Self-Destruct !


----------



## Humbuck (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm digging what I've heard so far...


----------



## ASoC (Nov 17, 2016)

Just watched all the music videos, I think "Spit Out the Bone" and "Moth Into Flame" are the strongest tracks. The mid tempo riffage doesn't bother me, but it's not why I listen to Metallica. Kirk is also a bit of a let down, imo. He even pretty much quotes his solo from "Suicide & Redemption" in one of the songs.

"Murder One" gets a special mention for having a kick ass video.

Overall, it sounds a lot like Death Magnetic minus some aggression and garbage production.


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 17, 2016)

After listening to all of it, I must say I am very pleased. The only track that I really didn't enjoy was Am I Savage, but I only listened to it once so far. The Lemmy tribute was awesome.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 17, 2016)

potatohead said:


> Spit Out The Bone is killer too





James sounds ....ing great on Spit Out The Bone. When people ask what I see in this music, it's James Hetfeld. No other metal band gives me the aggression while sounding as good as James still does.


I listened to it all and really like it. It's got a lot of variety, more than any album they've done. It's got stuff that feels feels like them at every stage of their career with their new sound mixed into it.


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 17, 2016)

Spit Out The Bone!!!! Definitely the best track on this album.. this album is them looking back at their illustrious career,the songs on the album reflects that. It has every bit of every era.


----------



## lemeker (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm going to have to give it a 7/10. 

The production is miles ahead of Death Magnetic, and is a well produced album. I'm really impressed with the way it sounds. There's loads of potential scattered all over the album. I think ManUnkind is a rocking tune. Spit Out the Bone is by far the strongest and so far my favorite. 

Still, the only thing that really bothers me is Lars and his drumming. I also think Kirk (if he didin't) should have sat down a thought his solos through a little more. A lot of them seem like "in the moment" takes.

I hate to say it, but this one is going to have to grow on me.


----------



## fps (Nov 17, 2016)

Compared with Death Magnetic, thoughts?


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm with most of you on this one, early returns are good. The first single is probably the weakest of the songs that I have heard so far. Already stronger than Death Magnetic in my opinion.


----------



## Big_taco (Nov 17, 2016)

They still have their cringe moments but those are usually followed by a solid riff or good chorus. Even though the lyrics are a bit dopey, James sounds the best he has in years and his parts feel a lot more thought out. Also, a lot of the songs sound closer to beefier Load/Reload tracks which isn't really a bad thing here, at least not imo. 

Its still dad rock but they are in their 50's. It's a stronger offering than Death Magnetic and has the production value I'd expect from Metallica.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 17, 2016)

Listening to this song a couple more times, it slays


----------



## ASoC (Nov 17, 2016)

fps said:


> Compared with Death Magnetic, thoughts?



I think the sound quality is miles ahead of Death Magnetic, but I think Death Magnetic had better writing and Kirk's solos were undeniably better on Death Magnetic. 

I'm sure it will grow on me.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 18, 2016)

Spit out the bone is a serious ....ing closer. Damn man. Finishes up the album so well after a full listen. Bringing it.


----------



## Fraz666 (Nov 18, 2016)

StrmRidr said:


> The only track that I really didn't enjoy was Am I Savage


+1



fps said:


> Compared with Death Magnetic, thoughts?


I compare it to their discography and to me is their best album since 1997, so the post-Load era. better 'melted' than Death Magnetic


----------



## blacai (Nov 18, 2016)

Second CD sounds far better for me.
Spit out the bone is a very good ending song.


----------



## Majkel (Nov 18, 2016)

The last 1/3 of Am I Savage? (~3:50 onwards) is probably my favorite part of the album right now. That riff that kicks in at 4:13 is just evil as ..... 

Even the solo works!


----------



## big_aug (Nov 18, 2016)

I preordered on Amazon with Prime to get release day delivery. They just emailed me saying it wont be sent until 11/28/2016. ....ing bastards. Im going to have to go buy it. $9.99 for the deluxe was a good price too =/


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 18, 2016)

big_aug said:


> I preordered on Amazon with Prime to get release day delivery. They just emailed me saying it wont be sent until 11/28/2016. ....ing bastards. Im going to have to go buy it. $9.99 for the deluxe was a good price too =/



There's no autorip to your amazon music account?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm listening on prime..they have whole album for free, will grab hard copy soon.

Because this album smokes!! So much better than I anticipated, even from first 3 singles. Riffs, vocals, melody, even solos.....great metal record.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 18, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> There's no autorip to your amazon music account?



Life saver man. Forgot about it. I wanted to rip it to use with transcribe and this is even easier. Maybe amazon will give me some credit too


----------



## Rock4ever (Nov 18, 2016)

Did Kirk play the leads/solos in the Ronnie Rising Medley? When a Blind Man Cries? The solo sounds like Kirk, but the lead towards the beginning does not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2016)

big_aug said:


> I preordered on Amazon with Prime to get release day delivery. They just emailed me saying it wont be sent until 11/28/2016. ....ing bastards. Im going to have to go buy it. $9.99 for the deluxe was a good price too =/



Same here. Was wondering why my album didn't ship, so that's a slap in the face. 

I'm glad I got the limited edition with Autorip as well, but ...., I really wanted the physical version.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 18, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same here. Was wondering why my album didn't ship, so that's a slap in the face.
> 
> I'm glad I got the limited edition with Autorip as well, but ...., I really wanted the physical version.



Me too. I emailed them and they said basically "Sorry, we didn't get them in stock." .... that. I'm chatting tonight. I pay for Prime and that .... said free release day delivery. Pretty sure that's a guarantee with Prime. I'm not letting them off easy.

Edit: Eh forget it. I just downloaded the zip file from autorip and canceled the order. Ill get it at best buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Edit: Eh forget it. I just downloaded the zip file from autorip and canceled the order. Ill get it at best buy.



Exactly what I did and plan on doing.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 18, 2016)

I didn't order from Amazon because I think release day shipping is lame, it should be release day delivery.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 18, 2016)

potatohead said:


> I didn't order from Amazon because I think release day shipping is lame, it should be release day delivery.



It is release day delivery. They just ....ed up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2016)

big_aug said:


> It is release day delivery. They just ....ed up.



Yup. I've been keeping an eye on it for the passed few days, wondering why I never got a shipping notification. 

Every time I preordered an album, I got release day delivery. This is the first time I ever got a delayed album. Not only that, but they pushed it back nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## setsuna7 (Nov 18, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. I've been keeping an eye on it for the passed few days, wondering why I never got a shipping notification.
> 
> Every time I preordered an album, I got release day delivery. This is the first time I ever got a delayed album. Not only that, but they pushed it back nearly 2 weeks.



Same here, the entire country will not get the album until next week!! Luckily for me, there's iTunes!! still disappointed they cancelled the boxset which has the demo songs... the Box Magnetic was awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2016)

Should mention I did listened to the album.

This isn't a speed and thrash album. It's a riff and groove album. There's 4 actual thrashers (Hardwired, Moth, Spit, Atlas), while the rest of the songs focus more on mid-paced riffing and groove. Moth Into Flame, Dream No More, Confusion, and Spit Out the Bone are definitely the highlights. Least favorites have to be Now That We're Dead and ManUNkind.

Probably would rate it around a 7 or 8 out of 10. Much better compared to the 5 or 6 out of 10 I'd give Death Magnetic.


----------



## mongey (Nov 18, 2016)

Downloaded from Apple Music to check out.havent listened yet but Damn it's long.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 18, 2016)

big_aug said:


> It is release day delivery. They just ....ed up.



Really? Learned something new


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 19, 2016)

the death of the local music store resulted in people having to wait two weeks to get their damn cd!!! Good thing I still have an FYE nearby, I'll just go and pick it up tomorrow no fuss no muss!


----------



## big_aug (Nov 19, 2016)

They ....ing killed at the House of Vans. They sound awesome. Kirk's solos were great. James sounded fantastic and the bass was bumping. God I hope they play near me.


----------



## StrmRidr (Nov 19, 2016)

After a few listen, I think the song that grew the most on me is Confusion. I love the main riff and the section before the solo.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Nov 19, 2016)

I have never been a fan of Metallica. I never cared about their classic albums. Some old songs were nice, including a bunch on Load and ReLoad. Just to say that I approached this album with zero expectations. The first three singles were OK-ish, and left me quite unimpressed. Nevertheless, I decide to give the whole album a go... and now I want my 2 hours back.

The album is a mammoth. Long, slow, heavy. Someone said it is not a "speed" album, but it is all about groove. Well, there is no groove. There are some nice riffs here and there, but they get lost in the excessive song length or they get repetitive. I never liked James' vocal lines or voice, but this time I have to admit he did a good job. For the rest, it is ready for the bin, together with Maiden's latest effort.

4.5/10 from me.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 20, 2016)

The more times i listen to it, the better it gets. If loads of my other favorite bands hadn't also released new stuff this week i'd have it on repeat. Oh, and if you're buying, make sure you get the deluxe version. There are some killer tracks on disc 3.


----------



## fps (Nov 20, 2016)

This is awesome! I could take Disc One, Confusion, Man Unkind, Am I Savage? and Spit Out The Bone as one complete album. Here Comes Revenge's chorus feels undercooked and Murder One is flat-out mediocre. 

My only wish right now is they'd spent a bit longer editing SOTB, because the intro, verses and some of the headbanging moments are godly, but it feels like a bit of a hotchpotch in the middle. However, I've only listened a few times. Sometimes Now That We're Dead feels overlong, sometimes it feels perfect. Lots of riffage, catchy moments, good times. Kirk phones it in a bit at points. 

There are some epic moments and the hooks are huge - plus Metallica know how to structure things so those big moments feel big. There is a bit of convolution in there, but overall this feels like a mix of Justice, Black and ReLoad, and I really, really dig it!


----------



## Alex79 (Nov 20, 2016)

I picked this up in HMV because... well... there was nothing else I liked and I really needed some fresh music.
It's not bad, I'd give it 4/5 so far. Some songs are quite nice, some others could have done with some more imaginative riffing and a bit more melody/complexity. But all in all it is a step up from Death Magnetic.

BTW, anybody have any idea what amp James used on the rhythm guitar? It sounds neither in the Marshall nor in the Rectifier ballpark.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2016)

In the studio clips, I saw his old MKIIC+, a Diezel VH4, and a Wizard Modern Classic.


----------



## fps (Nov 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In the studio clips, I saw his old MKIIC+, a Diezel VH4, and a Wizard Modern Classic.



Sounds right. Certain I saw a Soldano at some point as well, though it might have been in Kirk's set-up. 

Clear, aggressive sound on this record, I like it! Guitar tone sounds a bit Slayer-y at points, such as the verses of Moth Into Flame. Could be cos the riff sounds a bit Slayer-y, of course.


----------



## witeter (Nov 20, 2016)

Still early days for me, but my initial impressions are mixed. I dont think the riffs are as good compared to say DM, i am still waiting for that Hetfiled riff that makes me go 'yessss!', the many groovy riffs begin to sound samey to me after a while. Also not a fan of Kirk's leads so far, they sound very off the cuff and overly bluesy, they dont seem to sit within the songs that well (Load/reload had tons of blues inspired solos but they sound miles better to what I have heard so far). I do like the variety of the tracks and I will be very curious to hear their next offering. I currently rate DM higher, better songs, better riffs. Looking forward to exploring 'Hardwired' further over the coming weeks; you never know, my opinion may change.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm really digging "Now that we're Dead". It sounds like what would be the best song on Load, or perhaps natural black album progression.....but really it's just a Damn good song....a lot of those on here.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm loving that this album is amazing and that the response seems to be generally pretty positive. Honestly it sounds like they're having on this album and you can tell they're passionate about these songs. What more can you ask for? Well worth the wait and I'm glad Metallica is going strong and still putting out kickass meta!


----------



## mongey (Nov 20, 2016)

Listened to it and deleted. I think it was ok. A bunch of mediocre tracks some decent ones. And most of the songs feel 20bpmtoo slow. 

I can see people liking it and I'm glad I checked it out , but I just wouldn't choose to listen to it again.


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 20, 2016)

mongey said:


> Listened to it and deleted. I think it was ok. A bunch of mediocre tracks some decent ones. And most of the songs feel 20bpmtoo slow.
> 
> I can see people liking it and I'm glad I checked it out , but I just wouldn't choose to listen to it again.



I was reading somewhere saying that not many bands write using the tempo that metallica does (albeit double time). Said the same thing about A Tribe Called Quest which is why the article was written. I think the article was about how that decision is part of each groups sound. 

Edit: It was on Metalsucks, but Questlove actually was the one who mentioned that not many rap groups write in the 95-100 BPM range when reviewing the new ATCQ. Metallica writes in same tempo but double time. 

It always blows my mind that some people can listen to an album once and review it. I think there is always something wrong with me since most albums I have no idea what i think or if I will grow to love it. It even happens with all time great jazz/rock/rap albums for me. Am I sure A Love Supreme is good? NO! Not that I"m equating this with that, but it's just incredible that album reviews on sites like pitchfork, which is very influential, can be written after listening to an album once or twice, most likely while doing something else. I hated To Pimp a Butterfly on first pass, but now it's unbelievable. Again, not equating the two, but if it happens with records that have wide acclaim then what about records that aren't as good such as Hardwired. just my two cents. 

That being said I do like everyone's FIRST IMPRESSIONS of the album (good or bad) as I thought it was a lot to digest since it's such a long record and I'm always looking for things that other people noticed. I'm still searching for those moments that really move me on top of the ones I"ve already found.



witeter said:


> Still early days for me, but my initial impressions are mixed. I dont think the riffs are as good compared to say DM, i am still waiting for that Hetfiled riff that makes me go 'yessss!', the many groovy riffs begin to sound samey to me after a while. Also not a fan of Kirk's leads so far, they sound very off the cuff and overly bluesy, they dont seem to sit within the songs that well (Load/reload had tons of blues inspired solos but they sound miles better to what I have heard so far). I do like the variety of the tracks and I will be very curious to hear their next offering. I currently rate DM higher, better songs, better riffs. Looking forward to exploring 'Hardwired' further over the coming weeks; you never know, my opinion may change.



Yeah Kirks leads here are a big swing and a miss when he had a ton of opportunities. The songs are there for him, but he has no ideas. Maybe it's just where he is as a player to go for the more off the cuff organic stuff, but IMO he hasn't written a good solo since Load (outlaw torn). Metallica at this stage reminds me sometimes of a cleaner more listenable High on Fire.



Serenity said:


> The more times i listen to it, the better it gets. If loads of my other favorite bands hadn't also released new stuff this week i'd have it on repeat. Oh, and if you're buying, make sure you get the deluxe version. There are some killer tracks on disc 3.


and the deluxe version is only a couple dollars more. The Dio medley is worth it alone.


----------



## mongey (Nov 20, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> I was reading somewhere saying that not many bands write using the tempo that metallica does (albeit double time). Said the same thing about A Tribe Called Quest which is why the article was written. I think the article was about how that decision is part of each groups sound.
> 
> Edit: It was on Metalsucks, but Questlove actually was the one who mentioned that not many rap groups write in the 95-100 BPM range when reviewing the new ATCQ. Metallica writes in same tempo but double time.
> 
> ...



I agree on repeated listening for a review. I agree albums can and do grow on you , but for me, if I'm bored in the first listen I know its not going to happen.

so trippy that you mentioned tribe called quest .I also downloaded low end theory off apple music same time as Metallica cause I hadn't heard it for 10 years and listened to it straight after Metallica


----------



## Dooky (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm really enjoying the album. My favourite song some far is Atlas Rise. Real catchy tune, great riffs and melody imo.
Only real disappointment I have, like many others, are Kirk's solos. The dude just seems so uninspired. Majority of them sound like he recorded them first take with no real plan or thought put into them.


----------



## Alex79 (Nov 21, 2016)

True, Kirk sounds frighteningly unimaginative. This is his only contribution to the first album in 8 years after all.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 21, 2016)

mongey said:


> Listened to it and deleted. I think it was ok. A bunch of mediocre tracks some decent ones. And most of the songs feel* 20 bpm too slow. *
> 
> I can see people liking it and I'm glad I checked it out , but I just wouldn't choose to listen to it again.



I tried to test that on youtube with the 1.25 speed setting. They actually do sound more Metallica-like at that speed, except for a few places. "Now that we're dead" sounds really cool sped up. "Spit out the bone" has a bit extreme intro this way, but the rest fits so well!


----------



## Fraz666 (Nov 21, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> The album is a mammoth. Long, slow, heavy.


... and this is good


----------



## Rock4ever (Nov 21, 2016)

Album completely exceeds expectations. Before release I listened to the videos on their website. For some reason, some of the songs that I thought were mediocre/bad come off really well on the cd. Example- dream no more. I don't know if it's due to the data compression in the vids or their order on the cd.

Highlights for me- now that we're dead, moth into flame, atlas rise. Here comes revenge is definitely my fave.

The only songs I don't like are murder 1 and am I savage


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 21, 2016)

Dooky said:


> I'm really enjoying the album. My favourite song some far is Atlas Rise. Real catchy tune, great riffs and melody imo.
> Only real disappointment I have, like many others, are Kirk's solos. The dude just seems so uninspired. Majority of them sound like he recorded them first take with no real plan or thought put into them.



Good solos to me are a "song within a song". It's why I think solos like One and Unforgiven will always be pointed to as greats. There's no structure to what he is doing now, it's just rambling nonsense of cliches of his own playing.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Nov 21, 2016)

The only song that does anything for me is Spit out the Bone. The rest of the album is just ....ing blah. Of course this is in regards to my tastes so..... I think there are a couple other mediocre songs at best, but the majority of them are way to drawn out, too slow, the drums absolutely suck, and I'm not a fan of James vocals in the majority of the songs.

Death Magnetic was much better.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Nov 21, 2016)

I wish someone would make covers of these songs with better drum parts. I feel like this album would go from great to epic if Lars capitalized on the many opportunities within the songs to get really creative on the drums


----------



## fps (Nov 21, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Good solos to me are a "song within a song". It's why I think solos like One and Unforgiven will always be pointed to as greats. There's no structure to what he is doing now, it's just rambling nonsense of cliches of his own playing.



Always thought those bluesy double stops in the middle of the big One solo were horrendously inappropriate, but most people appear to disagree...


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 21, 2016)

fps said:


> Always thought those bluesy double stops in the middle of the big One solo were horrendously inappropriate, but most people appear to disagree...



It works within the context of the song, but yeah it does sound out of place. I really think it's a "blind squirrel finds a nut" kinda moment though since he ends on a good note. Rest of the solo is really good.


----------



## fps (Nov 21, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> It works within the context of the song, but yeah it does sound out of place. I really think it's a "blind squirrel finds a nut" kinda moment though since he ends on a good note. Rest of the solo is really good.



Haha, that's a good way of putting it! Like the off-the-fretboard MoP moment! Some of the Kirk work on the new record speaks disinterest. Some is good though, it's about 50/50.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 21, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I wish someone would make covers of these songs with better drum parts. I feel like this album would go from great to epic if Lars capitalized on the many opportunities within the songs to get really creative on the drums



I find on a couple songs Lars lets the band down, an obvious example being Manunkind - he just does not have the natural timing or ability to make that kind of off time riffing sound grooving or together.

But the rest of the album he does a good job in his role. His drumming is a part of Metallica and what makes it what it is...he is often ahead of the beat, it's just the way he is as a drummer, and it makes the fast stuff sound even more frantic and out of control. There is no doubt he is not the most skilled drummer, but his style is definitely part of the makeup of Metallica and contributes to the feeling I get when listening to them.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 21, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Good solos to me are a "song within a song". It's why I think solos like One and Unforgiven will always be pointed to as greats. There's no structure to what he is doing now, it's just rambling nonsense of cliches of his own playing.



Exactly. I remember watching 'A Year and Half in The Life of Metallica' and there was a bit where Kirk was working on the solo for Unforgiven. Bob Rock, and I think it was Lars, were both really pushing Kirk to play a great solo. You could tell he'd already had a good listen to the song, thought about some ideas, and then was trying to put it all together to come up with a great solo that really fit the song. I get the impression this was something he probably did for most of his solos post 'Load' album. But since 'Load' he just doesn't seem to care anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2016)

I do wonder if Kirk can be pushed to do a good solo nowadays. As you said, a lot of his best solos were when he was really motivated. 

IIRC with Death Magnetic, there wasn't really any motivation to do anything. Rick Rubin just told them to make a thrash album.


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I do wonder if Kirk can be pushed to do a good solo nowadays. As you said, a lot of his best solos were when he was really motivated.
> 
> IIRC with Death Magnetic, there wasn't really any motivation to do anything. Rick Rubin just told them to make a thrash album.



That has a hilarious part where bob rock imitates what he thinks the solo should sound like. I can't even begin to think were it was in the video.

Yeah there are parts where he is playing part of that solo that didn't end up on the album and you can tell he's just kinda wandering around not quite sure where to go. Now it feels like that's what ends up on the album. Also it's awesome when they should The Struggle Within with like 7 different guitars him nailing it. I always thought that it was the weakest solo on that album, but now it's probably stronger than any solo since Load.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 22, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> That has a hilarious part where bob rock imitates what he thinks the solo should sound like. I can't even begin to think were it was in the video.



"This is the part where Bob finally loses his mind"

"If you go up there, then it's just like DA-Na-Na-NA-nahhh-nah......" 

....it's in that part


----------



## extendedsolo (Nov 22, 2016)

Here it is ! About 2:30 in. I love how Bob pushed these guys to put out their best record and step outside their comfort zone, and it made one of the best metal albums ever (fight me on that one it's easily top 50) and the best selling metal album ever. 

I love it when Bob sarcastically says "lets year the guitar player of the year solo" then Kirk plays one of the greatest solos ever. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LftgfoRWqI


----------



## fps (Nov 22, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Here it is ! About 2:30 in. I love how Bob pushed these guys to put out their best record and step outside their comfort zone, and it made one of the best metal albums ever (fight me on that one it's easily top 50) and the best selling metal album ever.
> 
> I love it when Bob sarcastically says "lets year the guitar player of the year solo" then Kirk plays one of the greatest solos ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LftgfoRWqI



Love the clip!
Black isn't even a top 5 Metallica album for me, but hey, opinions!


----------



## MFB (Nov 23, 2016)

That Kirk vs. Bob Rock clip is one of my favorite moments in the entirety of Metallica. Can you imagine trying to get them to do that now?


----------



## Doug N (Nov 23, 2016)

This is pretty good, in my opinion it's better than everything they've done since the Black album. Not a big fan of Load/Reload and the rest, my favorites are MoP and AJFA. Maybe it's because I'm old but it's funny when anyone complains about Ulrich's playing - those complaints have been expressed ad infinitum every time they release an album.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 23, 2016)

I plan on picking the album up. I've enjoyed most of what I've heard from the YouTube videos they put out.


In case anyone forgot... look up Live .... Binge and Purge live in Seattle


----------



## big_aug (Nov 24, 2016)

I liked it at first but it just keeps getting better for me. I like it a lot. I haven't listened to anything else since the 18th.


----------



## big_aug (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone see Kirk's ESP Ouija with quilt? Looks siiiick. I wish they'd actually do a production run of those.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNMaGNhlfNR/


----------



## Addie5150 (Nov 26, 2016)

5 songs went down well with me on the first listen itself( Hardwired, atlas, moth, now that we're dead and spit out the bone)
Here comes revenge grew on me slowly 
Man unkind and dream no more are middle of the road
Am i savage and murder one are atrocious. What the hell is that solo on murder one ?
Still not sold completely on confusion and halo on fire.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 26, 2016)

I bought the two disc version last week.. overall I like it though I feel like they could've dropped some dead weight songs (most of disc 2 basically). 

Very impressive releasing 13 or so videos in the last few months.. unfortunately most of them are terrible and do harm to the songs imho. The packaging and "art" is really lame too.. what were they thinking?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2016)

So yeah, this album really is a grower. Some of the songs I didn't like before (Now That We're Dead, Am I Savage, Halo on Fire) are really growing on me quickly. Like, while at work yesterday, I couldn't get Now That We're Dead out of my head. 

So yeah, I guess it takes some time. Definitely an 8 once it grows on you. Basically did the opposite for me when I first heard Death Magnetic; loved it at first (probably an 8 at the time), but got quickly bored of it (5 - 6).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 27, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So yeah, this album really is a grower. Some of the songs I didn't like before (Now That We're Dead, Am I Savage, Halo on Fire) are really growing on me quickly. Like, while at work yesterday, I couldn't get Now That We're Dead out of my head.
> 
> So yeah, I guess it takes some time. Definitely an 8 once it grows on you. Basically did the opposite for me when I first heard Death Magnetic; loved it at first (probably an 8 at the time), but got quickly bored of it (5 - 6).



Amen on Now that Were Dead, it grows on you like a fungus. Kick ass tune. Halo on Fire and Confusion are my current "stuck in the head" songs, I'm liking those more.

Manunkind feels like reload filler and limitation showcase for Lars, not a fav. Murder One I kinda like. Here Comes Revenge was on NFL network or sports center the other day, I dig the "Am I Evil" intro on that..

I always look forward to listening to this album, that's a sign of a really good album. Great work.


----------



## jibe2015 (Nov 29, 2016)

so, much like everyone else on this thread, the new album keep growing on me 

I really enjoy learning some of thoses riffs and songs!
For me, and right this moment, the "stand out" tracks are Moth into flame, halo on fire, spit out the bone, dream no more and atlas rise!

Here is a "part 2" of my favorite riffs !


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 29, 2016)

I finally started watching more of the videos - amazed that they put out that many videos and there are so many quality, really cool videos in there - i was expecting more of a "quantity, not quality" vibe. But these could go up against some of the best MTV era videos. Here Comes Revenge is fantastic, with some Evil Dead nods in there. I also dig the "Now That We're Dead" artsy camera stuff - it just comes off really well - maybe i just like that song too much. The Murder One video is killer too - they didn't hold back at all on that, surely Lemmy would have approved!


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 30, 2016)

My top three favorite tracks on this album are Hardwired, Atlas Rise, and Spit out the Bone.

Hardwired is easily my favorite because it's so quintessential thrash, and I've been starved for this band playing anything that resembles thrash metal in so long that it felt amazing to hear it. And the lyrics for it are awesome. It's just such a good, angry track and hearing it from these guys after all these years really made my day when I first heard it.

I loved Atlas, Rise because it has a mixture of thrash with elements of a thin lizzy/iron maiden/judas priest influence in there. It was such a good performance from Rob with the unison bass lines and you can hear them using their influences and melding them together to make something good. Lyrics were okay, and James' vocals on it were fantastic. 

Spit out the Bone is amazing to me mainly for the vocals. The James Hetfield of yester-years is back and sounding so damn aggressive. It's like he realized that people don't listen to him just to hear him (poorly) attempt beautiful tenor clean vocals. People love and admire the dude for his angry, gritty vox that speaks right to the heart of things. I missed the hell out of that and it's finally back. 



Two things I hated about every song on this album:

-....ing Lars and his need to be a damn drummer boy on the snare. It's like he forgot that he has various cymbals and toms for a reason. Nah, he'll just paradiddle on the snare for 90%+ of the album and call it a day. Massive fail.

-....ing Hammett and his need to play uninspired solos drenched in so much wah that he may as well just say he's the wah player in the band and not the lead guitarist. I read an interview from ultimate-guitarist about his leads, and he flat out said that he didn't practice or make any beforehand prep for his solos going into the studio because he felt that improvising everything would sound better. He also mentioned that "Lars coached me on the solos". Yeah, let's take advice from the least talented drummer in the industry, despite the fact that you were formally trained by Joe ....ing Satriani.


----------



## Herrick (Nov 30, 2016)

Why do they have so many videos out already? Is this what bands do these days? Just wondering. 

Also, was the "Like" button removed from this forum?


----------



## Fraz666 (Dec 1, 2016)

Herrick said:


> Why do they have so many videos out already? Is this what bands do these days? Just wondering.


they released every song in video before the album came out.
smart move


----------



## chiliphil1 (Dec 1, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I wish someone would make covers of these songs with better drum parts. I feel like this album would go from great to epic if Lars capitalized on the many opportunities within the songs to get really creative on the drums



Is that the general consensus? I mean, the drummer in my old band used to make fun of Lars (Even though Lars could own him) and said "every drummer makes fun of him" but to me, and I've never played drums I always felt that he was pretty good. Maybe not recently but the drum work on AJFA always stuck with me as amazing.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 1, 2016)

chiliphil1 said:


> Is that the general consensus? I mean, the drummer in my old band used to make fun of Lars (Even though Lars could own him) and said "every drummer makes fun of him" but to me, and I've never played drums I always felt that he was pretty good. Maybe not recently but the drum work on AJFA always stuck with me as amazing.



Yeah the fact is he's not an amazing drummer, and at times on this album he really shows his limitations. But he's also the drummer in Metallica, and done a pretty good job at that role over the years. Justice and the Black Album both sound like there's a very good rummer laying down tracks - i actually love the groove on alot of the black album - it sounds like Lars has a killer sense of timing on that album, but if you listen to a few songs on Hardwired (man unkind, Halo on fire), he struggles with timing or groove.

My 2 cents is he's been good at being the drummer of one of the great metal bands of all time, while being limited as a pure drummer - which he admits himself.


----------



## blacai (Dec 1, 2016)

funny solo at 1:35...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV75DGEU17U


----------



## Double A (Dec 1, 2016)

Kirk does know there are other scales he could utilize when writing solos, right?


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Dec 1, 2016)

blacai said:


> funny solo at 1:35...




Sorry, what is this crap? A punk rock school band would outperform these guys...


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 1, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> Sorry, what is this crap? A punk rock school band would outperform these guys...



I thought you said you never liked metallica, why waste your time watching a video of them?

Yeah, the performance came off as a practice session.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't like many bands, but I always watch live videos because they are fun  This, no. This is cringeworthy.


----------



## fps (Dec 1, 2016)

chiliphil1 said:


> Is that the general consensus? I mean, the drummer in my old band used to make fun of Lars (Even though Lars could own him) and said "every drummer makes fun of him" but to me, and I've never played drums I always felt that he was pretty good. Maybe not recently but the drum work on AJFA always stuck with me as amazing.



Nope, it's a cliche view that not only ignores the fact that Lars is a key part of the Metallica sound with his playing and literally his performance, but also that Lars is the co-writer of every Metallica song in history.


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 1, 2016)

fps said:


> Nope, it's a cliche view that not only ignores the fact that Lars is a key part of the Metallica sound with his playing and literally his performance, but also that Lars is the co-writer of every Metallica song in history.



Also he's a key to the business component of metallica. Yes they had legendary albums, but they know how to market themselves which is a large part of their success.


----------



## fps (Dec 1, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Also he's a key to the business component of metallica. Yes they had legendary albums, but they know how to market themselves which is a large part of their success.



Yeah absolutely. The literal cleanness of the parts and playing is a small part of the total package. Additionally, the push and pull he and Hetfield have is part of what makes their live shows such an edge-of-the-seat rush.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2016)

fps said:


> Yeah absolutely. The literal cleanness of the parts and playing is a small part of the total package. Additionally, the push and pull he and Hetfield have is part of what makes their live shows such an edge-of-the-seat rush.



I am reminded of the historically constant dumping on Ringo. I saw that Beatles documentary recently, and that guy deserves a re-evaluation. Killing at shows like the stadium ones where they couldn't hear each other and still sounded tight as **** are a lot more important than him being a technical god with intricate parts, IMO! Lars might be a different case as sometimes he actively screws up, but hey.

This all said, I still love this and think it's my favorite musical parody of all time:


----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2016)

Ah crap, you can't delete posts anymore? DOUBLE POST FTL.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 1, 2016)

chiliphil1 said:


> Is that the general consensus? I mean, the drummer in my old band used to make fun of Lars (Even though Lars could own him) and said "every drummer makes fun of him" but to me, and I've never played drums I always felt that he was pretty good. Maybe not recently but the drum work on AJFA always stuck with me as amazing.



Yeah I always liked the drumming on Justice. Drums aren't usually something I remember when listening to an album but there are some drumming parts on Justice I always look forward to hearing.

That being said, Ulrich has some awkward sounding fills usually when playing live. In the VH-1 Behind The Music episode, Ron McGovney (I think it was him) described Ulrich's drumming...that's how some of his fills sound while playing live even today. 

@ the 7 minute mark:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZfdaDS1zuI

Sorry. I always forget how to properly post Youtube videos here.


----------



## thedonal (Dec 5, 2016)

Had my first listen yesterday.

Kind of liked it but it will take a few listens I reckon.

My first impression is that I prefer the sound to Death Magnetic, but preferred the songs on that album. Time will tell.


----------



## Tuned (Dec 5, 2016)

Listened to the album a few times. Alrighty... been there heard that. Not bad, but not so much encouraging. Some songs are mediocre and some are... well, Metallica. Not in a good way like their chef d'oevres, but not in a bad way either like you've heard it all before. As it is, it rather makes me think of a producer telling the band to listen to these few songs and make a weighed commercial resemblance of them.

On a side note, it is odd people say Death Magnetic was better. That was an album that didn't pluck a string in me. And that grave on the album sleeve looks a very unpleasant looking c**t.


----------



## thedonal (Dec 5, 2016)

It feels like their writing has frequently settled into a kind of repetitive tribal aggression/angst/battle scarred tribal chant for a biker rally. Lots of repeated statements.

Now- I'm not against biker rallies at all (rather miss my old wheels to be honest), or any of the above, but when you listen particularly to the writing and arrangements on the lightning-Justice albums, there's so much going on there. 

I know they felt like they really overdid a lot of Justice, but it was truly amazing, ground breaking and really influential. And I also know they've done a lot and you can forgive them this as let's face it- they've done all that and given us some truly awesome albums. But I still feel that they're more intelligent and can do better.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 5, 2016)

I still get sad when I think about Justice, it could've easily been the best album in their discography if only Lars hadn't been a complete dip.... and turned down Jasons bass tracks just because he wanted his drums to be heard more. That pretty much single handedly ruined Jasons reputation and a large part of metal history, too.


----------



## fps (Dec 6, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> I still get sad when I think about Justice, it could've easily been the best album in their discography if only Lars hadn't been a complete dip.... and turned down Jasons bass tracks just because he wanted his drums to be heard more. That pretty much single handedly ruined Jasons reputation and a large part of metal history, too.



It's the best in their discography for me. And for lots of people. People who complain about the production belong in Room 101, it's sooooooooooo played out by now. It's part of the damn sound of the record, it's integral, all there is to it.


----------



## fps (Dec 6, 2016)

thedonal said:


> Now- I'm not against biker rallies at all (rather miss my old wheels to be honest), or any of the above, but when you listen particularly to the writing and arrangements on the lightning-Justice albums, there's so much going on there.



What's so crazy about the arrangements on Lightning? Serious question, haven't listened to it in a while.


----------



## Milchy (Dec 6, 2016)

Wish Kirk got some idea in, rather than just the solos


----------



## thedonal (Dec 6, 2016)

fps said:


> What's so crazy about the arrangements on Lightning? Serious question, haven't listened to it in a while.



I wouldn't say crazy- though I think it was a big leap from Kill Em All. But also, there was a lot of diversity- if you compare Fight Fire with Fire, For Whom The Bell Tolls, Fade to Black and Ktulu, there is a lot of diversity in the writing. Arrangement wise and general songwriting it was a big, ambitious leap from Kill... Lots of harmony guitars, more layers, that lovely intro to the album and so on.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 6, 2016)

fps said:


> It's the best in their discography for me. And for lots of people. People who complain about the production belong in Room 101, it's sooooooooooo played out by now. It's part of the damn sound of the record, it's integral, all there is to it.


Just saying it's "integral" doesn't mean it's good or can't be better. It's in my top 3 of their albums but it would undoubtedly be #1 if Lars didn't mess with it. 

Listen to the work Jason put in that just got nullified by Lars.


----------



## Fraz666 (Dec 7, 2016)

Justice is my favourite. of all times.
The production could have been better but it gave him a special touch, a special mood

btw, Hardwired still grows on me, now I like every song


----------



## Majkel (Dec 7, 2016)

Milchy said:


> Wish Kirk got some idea in, rather than just the solos



But he didn't even get any ideas into his own solos this time around... 

The "I'm just going to play off the cuff" mentality he stated for this record, the fact that he chose to sit out the writing sessions entirely (as stated by Lars in the Studio Q interview), and that Helpless video a page or two back... My respect for that dude is just gone at this point.


----------



## Double A (Dec 7, 2016)

Majkel said:


> But he didn't even get any ideas into his own solos this time around...
> 
> The "I'm just going to play off the cuff" mentality he stated for this record, the fact that he chose to sit out the writing sessions entirely (as stated by Lars in the Studio Q interview), and that Helpless video a page or two back... My respect for that dude is just gone at this point.


Dude, you had respect for this hack even after the I Disappear solo?

Kirk is the hack of all hacks.

Edit: I just went back and listened to the steaming pile of .... that is that song and my hatred for Metallica is back in full force.


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 7, 2016)

I understand that Kirk isn't exactly Yngwie skill wise, but You'd think the guy could at least write something with a little melody that fits the song. I'm not a big Metallica guy in the least, but I do acknowledge there is some solid material on this album, but Kirk really drops the ball here. Some guys can get away with doing the whole 'off the cuff' thing, but Kirk, You aren't one of those people.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Dec 7, 2016)

Rawkmann said:


> I understand that Kirk isn't exactly Yngwie skill wise, but You'd think the guy could at least write something with a little melody that fits the song. I'm not a big Metallica guy in the least, but I do acknowledge there is some solid material on this album, but Kirk really drops the ball here. Some guys can get away with doing the whole 'off the cuff' thing, but Kirk, You aren't one of those people.



Huge Yngwie fan here, and even I can say that Yngwie hasn't written a good solo that fit the song in YEARS.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 7, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Just saying it's "integral" doesn't mean it's good or can't be better. It's in my top 3 of their albums but it would undoubtedly be #1 if Lars didn't mess with it.
> 
> Listen to the work Jason put in that just got nullified by Lars.




I've listened to And Justice for Jason and I think it sounds really good but I'm biased because I'm a bass player. If the whole album could be properly remixed with the original bass tracks then I'd love it even longer time than I love the original.


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 7, 2016)

cwhitey2 said:


> I immediately stopped listening as soon as the vocals kicked in.
> 
> I don't even know what to say about them anymore other then underwhelming.




Kind of like James is trying to do his best Ozzy impression?


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 7, 2016)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Huge Yngwie fan here, and even I can say that Yngwie hasn't written a good solo that fit the song in YEARS.



I pretty much agree with You. I just mean that you don't have to be great on a technical level (which Yngwie still is) to write an inspiring lead. The last truly great album Yngwie did was Alchemy back in the late 90s.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 8, 2016)

After a couple of weeks of having the album, I still like it, but it could've had some more versatility... I end up skipping to Spit out the bone most times I try to listen to the whole album.
And what's really started to annoy me, apart from the fact that Lars's fills are mostly all snare ones, is his kick drums in fast parts  

He's supposed to play this: 
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhcITR7s8zyOhrd5d80WkwH_jm_idA , 
but he does this: 
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhcITR7s8zyOhrd6vpSpuwvV9qQSYQ 

Appologies for the horrible midi sound  Anyway, the kick drums are 1/32 ahead on those parts and it really annoys me


----------



## Majkel (Dec 8, 2016)

p0ke said:


> He's supposed to play this:
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhcITR7s8zyOhrd5d80WkwH_jm_idA ,
> but he does this:
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhcITR7s8zyOhrd6vpSpuwvV9qQSYQ



maybe stick that on Soundcloud instead?


----------



## p0ke (Dec 8, 2016)

Majkel said:


> maybe stick that on Soundcloud instead?



Here you go:

https://soundcloud.com/pauligrinder/normal-thrash-metal-drum-beat/s-DLw1W

https://soundcloud.com/pauligrinder/lars-thrash-metal-drum-beat/s-mygWN

The first one is how it's supposed to be and the second how Lars plays it. Oh and I fixed the sound while I was at it. It doesn't sound good or anything but at least it resembles drums now


----------



## Serenity (Dec 8, 2016)

p0ke said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/pauligrinder/normal-thrash-metal-drum-beat/s-DLw1W
> 
> ...


Erm... Lars plays it how it's supposed to be. They wrote the tune.


----------



## electriceye (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm absolutely loving this album and haven't stopped listening to it since day one. 

Looks like my Kirk sentiment isn't far off. I get that he normally isn't involved in the writing, but his solos are, for the most part, very Kirk-esque and uninspiring. There are a few good moments from him, but this album is driven by incredible riffs. Period. Revenge, Hardwired, Murder One, Confusion, Dream No More (Ktulu Awaken)...all SO good. 

It was interesting watching all of the making-of videos they have put out (which I just love). Kirk isn't involved AT ALL unless he's doing the solos. WTF? Even Robert was there every time. I just find it a bit odd.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2016)

I feel like Kirk doesn't even want to be in the writing process anymore. Just be there, play shows, get paycheck, that's it. He'd rather do his horror movie stuff, horror shows, and pedal companies.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 8, 2016)

Yup, feels like the last time he gave a .... was for the Unforgiven solo.


----------



## big_aug (Dec 9, 2016)

Kirk's stuff on Spit out the bone, halo on fire, now that we're dead, dream no more, Atlas rise, and moth into flame is all good. I think you all are crazy if you think it's all bad.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 9, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Kirk's stuff on Spit out the bone, halo on fire, now that we're dead, dream no more, Atlas rise, and moth into flame is all good. I think you all are crazy if you think it's all bad.



It's not that it "bad" per say. Just rather forgettable. There's not really one standout solo that I thought was interesting or that I would want to learn.


----------



## Majkel (Dec 9, 2016)

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/me...olos-on-hardwired-were-completely-improvised/

Maybe that's not for you, buddy...


----------



## p0ke (Dec 9, 2016)

Serenity said:


> Erm... Lars plays it how it's supposed to be. They wrote the tune.



Sure, but it's still annoyingly off-beat 

I also just realized that the two discs would fit on one disc with about 2:30 to spare... Or do "official" CD's have less space than CD-R's?


----------



## The Mirror (Dec 9, 2016)

Majkel said:


> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/me...olos-on-hardwired-were-completely-improvised/
> 
> Maybe that's not for you, buddy...



That article explains a lot. Using only improvisation, when all you have been playing in the last few years are A and E minor blues scales will of course be bland and forgettable. 

I am not saying Kirk is a forgettable guitar player, but he is just stale and marking time the last years.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 9, 2016)

Kirk, come on, it's been 8 years since Death Magnetic was released, if that's not enough time to work on your improv chops then I don't know what is. Does he even play guitar nowadays aside from shows or does he just hit the waves?


----------



## Double A (Dec 9, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Kirk, come on, it's been 8 years since Death Magnetic was released, if that's not enough time to work on your improv chops then I don't know what is. Does he even play guitar nowadays aside from shows or does he just hit the waves?


His solos are so phoned in that I am pretty sure he doesn't even want to play guitar anymore and only does so because he is in ....ing Metallica.

The thing that pisses me off is we all know who taught him so we know he has at least some knowledge but all he chooses to do is ....ty pentatonic rock/blues solos with heavy doses of the wah. I mean, just give it a little effort, man. I guess you can't teach creativity.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 9, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Kirk, come on, it's been 8 years since Death Magnetic was released, if that's not enough time to work on your improv chops then I don't know what is. Does he even play guitar nowadays aside from shows or does he just hit the waves?



Watch some old videos from the 90es, he *did* improve. XD


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 9, 2016)

Double A said:


> His solos are so phoned in that I am pretty sure he doesn't even want to play guitar anymore and only do so because he is in ....ing Metallica.
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is we all know who taught him so we know he has at least some knowledge but all he chooses to do is ....ty pentatonic rock/blues solos with heavy doses of the wah. I mean, just give it a little effort, man. I guess you can't teach creativity.



The thing with Satch is that he IS really bluesy. Obviously not as much as Kirk is but Satch falls back to pentatonic blues scale a lot in solos too. He's also a much better lead player than Kirk.


----------



## electriceye (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, look, we can all go back to the old argument that he's just never been that great of a guitarist. If anything, he's extremely one-dimensional. What we got here is just Kirk being Kirk. Lots of Kirk licks, wah and phrasing. Some of it worked, some of it didn't. Honestly, I liked what he does in Halo on Fire (a cool song altogether and VERY different) and a few other songs. But Joe Satch or Steve Vai he is not - nor ever was. Then again, even James said recently that they're not very good musicians. Though, given the dozens of huge songs he's created, I'd disagree to a certain degree.

The thing is, I don't think he EVER recorded anything other than solos going all the way back to when he joined the band. James and Lars (and Cliff and Dave Mustaine, back in the beginning) always did all the writing and recording anyway. Outside of the solos, you're typically getting James on both channels.

The one thing I would love to find out is what all that material was that he says he lost when he lost his cell phone last year. It's flabbergasting to me he wouldn't have something like that backed up three-fold.


----------



## failsafe306 (Dec 10, 2016)

electriceye said:


> The thing is, I don't think he EVER recorded anything other than solos going all the way back to when he joined the band. James and Lars (and Cliff and Dave Mustaine, back in the beginning) always did all the writing and recording anyway. Outside of the solos, you're typically getting James on both channels.


Kirk played rhythm on Load/Reload I believe.


----------



## failsafe306 (Dec 10, 2016)

electriceye said:


> The one thing I would love to find out is what all that material was that he says he lost when he lost his cell phone last year. It's flabbergasting to me he wouldn't have something like that backed up three-fold.


I wonder if it is all backed up on iCloud and Kirk is just oblivious to it.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 10, 2016)

Double A said:


> His solos are so phoned in that I am pretty sure he doesn't even want to play guitar anymore and only do so because he is in ....ing Metallica.



I always thought this. Doesn't seem like he really cares anymore. The leads on Hardwired are just lazy.

At least in the 90s he was playing stuff somewhat coherent


----------



## electriceye (Dec 10, 2016)

failsafe306 said:


> I wonder if it is all backed up on iCloud and Kirk is just oblivious to it.



OMG, could you imagine??


----------



## ASoC (Dec 11, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Well, look, we can all go back to the old argument that he's just never been that great of a guitarist. If anything, he's extremely one-dimensional. What we got here is just Kirk being Kirk. Lots of Kirk licks, wah and phrasing.



Sorry, but that doesn't cut the mustard for me. Kirk is capable of much more than what he gave us on Hardwired. This is the same guy who cut some real rippers on past records. He's dipped into all kinds of scales and techniques (he even used to sweep, for f**k's sake) when doing his leads. Most of his solos are memorable in their own way, they fit into the songs perfectly, and the best ones don't even use wah. We didn't get Kirk being Kirk. We got Kirk being lazy and getting coaching from Lars.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 11, 2016)

Kirk has recorded some of the most iconic solos in metal history, it's safe to say that he's capable but just stopped giving a sh!t


----------



## Dooky (Dec 11, 2016)

I agree with what many others have said in regards to Kirk just being lazy and not really caring anymore. 
It just sounds obvious to me that he never practices or researches other material/techniques etc. I'd say the only time he ever plays is when they play shows. I think he spends most of his free time pursuing his many other interests. Which is fine, good for him, but just disappointing for Metallica fans expecting a couple of cool solos on a new album.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh and Kirk has written some awesome riffs too. Apparently the "Die, by my hand... " -part in Creeping Death was written by him, and the main riff of Enter Sandman is too (Lars helped arrange it as it is though, originally the beginning didn't repeat three times like it does now).


----------



## Fraz666 (Dec 12, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Well, look, we can all go back to the old argument that he's just never been that great of a guitarist.


no.
until the Black Album was great, one of the best in metal.
if you consider each of their albums per year, his solos were nothing but amazing. epic.

but I think we agree that in the last 20 years he disappeared.
it's a shame


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 12, 2016)

"Kirk Hammett was never that good."

https://youtu.be/cK_Paxhazbc?t=2m49s


----------



## ASoC (Dec 12, 2016)

SDMFVan said:


> "Kirk Hammett was never that good."
> 
> https://youtu.be/cK_Paxhazbc?t=2m49s



"Kirk Hammett was never that good" Part II:

https://youtu.be/PQ4Rbfp2vpw?t=4m28s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm a hardcore Hammett basher. Like, I can barely find anything redeeming solos he's done since 1995. 

But Kirk was ....ing amazing from 1984 - 1991. When he was actually interested in playing, or he was pushed, the dude wrote memorable solos and riffs. He wasn't on the level of Vai or anyone like that, but he knew how to write and play a hook.

So get the .... out with that "Kirk was never good' .....  The reason I dislike him so much nowadays is because he CAN be good, but doesn't care or try.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 12, 2016)

^ Yeah, I agree. If you listen to the first few albums he actually had quite good technique - He could play really fast and accurate and wrote some good solos that really fit the songs. Now he's sloppy and somehow manages to fumble parts of solos he's probably played 10,000 times.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 13, 2016)

There are quite a few solos on the new album that i really dig, but similar to Lars' drumming there are parts that I feel could be alot better and sound like he settled for mediocrity.

Kirk is definitely not the same player he was say circa 1991, definitely not as precise and clean as he used to be, but from his interviews it doesn't sound like he's "trying" any less. He talks about getting his chops up the night before every solo session. I think alot of it is just a different approach this time that sometimes worked, sometimes didn't. 

one interesting thing he mentioned is that he recently stopped drinking and said something about practicing better now or something along those lines - so who knows, he may improve, but if he doesn't and just declines as he gets older, so be it. At this point he's basically playing with house money, if he busted out some epic shredder solo ala Alex Skolnick or something on the next album, i'd be floored.


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jeff Hanneman played the same chromatic solo since' 88/89.. Kirk went with the pentatonic stuffs..


----------



## Possessed (Dec 13, 2016)

setsuna7 said:


> Jeff Hanneman played the same chromatic solo since' 88/89.. Kirk went with the pentatonic stuffs..



The solos of slayer are again another level


----------



## sonofabias (Dec 14, 2016)

mgh said:


> I really struggle with what you guys see in this music? Second hand riffs predictable vocals poor leads and Lars. Ffs is the metal equivalent of America's got Talent.
> Far worse than the new Megadeth or Testament albums. To give some ballpark comparators.



 I found it boring and a " rehash " of older material . JMHO


----------



## SDMFVan (Dec 14, 2016)

I also think it's important to remember that Kirk is now a guy in his 50's. No matter how much he practices he's NEVER going to have the speed he did in his 20's, it's just a side effect of aging. It's the same reason people can't play pro sports into their 40's. 

Also, this is the greatest Kirk moment of all time. I love how angry Bob Rock gets at him.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ0Wb-RHQAQ


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 14, 2016)

SDMFVan said:


> I also think it's important to remember that Kirk is now a guy in his 50's. No matter how much he practices he's NEVER going to have the speed he did in his 20's, it's just a side effect of aging. It's the same reason people can't play pro sports into their 40's.



You can't compare pro sports to guitar playing though. If Kirk had actually practiced all these years instead of being comfortable enough at his current skill level there's no reason he shouldn't be a drastically better guitar player now than he was back in the 80s. If he was in his 70s or 80s and had chronic arthritis or some other debilitating disease I could understand.


----------



## BouhZik (Dec 14, 2016)

SDMFVan said:


> I also think it's important to remember that Kirk is now a guy in his 50's. No matter how much he practices he's NEVER going to have the speed he did in his 20's, it's just a side effect of aging. It's the same reason people can't play pro sports into their 40's.
> 
> Also, this is the greatest Kirk moment of all time. I love how angry Bob Rock gets at him.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ0Wb-RHQAQ



Tell this to yngwie, satriani, vai etc... if speed and skill at guitar decay with age, then it did faster with Kirk than those guys. Damn I think Vai is way better now than in the 90's.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 14, 2016)

John Petrucci is 49 and he isn't showing any signs of slowing down any time soon. The "you get slower with age" argument doesn't really hold up unless you get arthritis or something. 

And do we really have to discuss if the guy who wrote and recorded the Fade To Black solo is a good guitarist or not?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2016)

One of the only dudes I've seen get affected by his age is Glenn Tipton, but the dude is nearing his 70s. Even when he was Kirk's age, and even a bit older, he was still doing a bunch of complex .... and shreddy solos.


----------



## witeter (Dec 15, 2016)

witeter said:


> Still early days for me, but my initial impressions are mixed. I dont think the riffs are as good compared to say DM, i am still waiting for that Hetfiled riff that makes me go 'yessss!', the many groovy riffs begin to sound samey to me after a while. Also not a fan of Kirk's leads so far, they sound very off the cuff and overly bluesy, they dont seem to sit within the songs that well (Load/reload had tons of blues inspired solos but they sound miles better to what I have heard so far). I do like the variety of the tracks and I will be very curious to hear their next offering. I currently rate DM higher, better songs, better riffs. Looking forward to exploring 'Hardwired' further over the coming weeks; you never know, my opinion may change.



I have now had more time with the album and I have to say it has grown on me massively. I now believe that this is the most focused and important release Metallica have done since the Black Album. I can hear influences from the whole of the back catalogue throughout the album, and even though I would prefer they did not reference too much of their past glories I think they have struck a good balance. I still believe that Death Magnetic has better riffs, but this album has better songs overall and has tons of groove. Now vocals, WOW, James sounds incredible!! album closer 'Spit out the Bone' for example, astonishing!! James sounds like its 1989 all over again! Kirks solos have grown on me also but I still think he lets himself down a bit when he plays over some of the softer parts, it sounds a bit too 
generic? he did say that he tried to improvise more rather than work his solos out, the outcome is patchy in my opinion. Overall a very solid, focussed and very well written release; what I am really excited about is where they go from here


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 15, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> And do we really have to discuss if the guy who wrote and recorded the Fade To Black solo is a good guitarist or not?



Eh, it's because Metallica is considered metal and in metal a certain degree of technical proficiency is expected. He's not a bad musician per se, but isn't skilled technically as much as he once was. It's kind of the opposite of a guy who is great technically but couldn't write a great solo or song. 

Kirk I think is just wanting to go a different direction and is a better musician than he is guitar player.



witeter said:


> Now vocals, WOW, James sounds incredible!! album closer 'Spit out the Bone' for example, astonishing!! James sounds like its 1989 all over again!


After listening to the album it has occurred to me that a large part of Metallica post black album isn't centered around guitar parts/solos like everything pre black album, it's more centered around James vocals. The Black album is the perfect mix, which is why its such a successful album in part. Enough vocals for the casual listener which good vocal hooks. Enough riffs for musicians and metal fans. After that they kind of when with focusing on vocal melody lines. Until it sleeps has a memorable intro, but when I think of that song I think of the vocal melody. Whereas when I think of Disposable heroes, I think of the guitar parts. Same with Master of Puppets.


----------



## eloann (Dec 16, 2016)

I found this record to sound too much like Metallica in a way. It was probably unreasonable of me to hope for something a bit different though.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 17, 2016)

eloann said:


> I found this record to sound too much like Metallica in a way. It was probably unreasonable of me to hope for something a bit different though.



So you're disappointed in a metallica release, because it sounds like metallica? That's like buying water and being disappointed it's too watery.


----------



## eloann (Dec 17, 2016)

Asrial said:


> So you're disappointed in a metallica release, because it sounds like metallica? That's like buying water and being disappointed it's too watery.



I understand your point but I've always liked it better when bands evolve/experiment. Like, I know it's going to be wet but not the exact taste.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 17, 2016)

eloann said:


> I understand your point but I've always liked it better when bands evolve/experiment. Like, I know it's going to be wet but not the exact taste.



Good news.

They made 4 albums where they experimented with different sounds. 

The problem was they weren't as good as this. 

New Metallica albums sure do bring out the weirdest complaints. What were you expecting? Periphery?


----------



## lemeker (Dec 17, 2016)

I stand by my initial thoughts. I still give it a 7/10. The more I listen to it the better it gets. There are a few songs on it I could do without, only one I can't really stand which is unfortunate because its a tribute song. It ends with what I actually consider to be now one of the best songs in their catalogue. 

The album overall kicks ass. Can't wait to see them live again.


----------



## Kanye (Dec 17, 2016)

Im really liking the album. Its not really the thing I listen to these days but I grew up with these guys so I will always check them out.

Really digging this album. Sure it sounds like a lot of recycled riffs and phrases... on occasion this has it sounding like there is a bit of patchwork and riff cut/paste going on but overall it's solid. 

The mix is great imo too.

I'm a big fan of Kirk too. Everytime I hear a solo from him its like I can hear the sound of a thousands of youtube and forum shred and lead guitar 'pros' cry. It's beautiful.


----------



## Serenity (Dec 17, 2016)

Kanye said:


> I'm a big fan of Kirk too. Everytime I hear a solo from him its like I can hear the sound of a thousands of youtube and forum shred and lead guitar 'pros' cry. It's beautiful.


Best comment so far!


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 17, 2016)

Kanye said:


> I'm a big fan of Kirk too. Everytime I hear a solo from him its like I can hear the sound of a thousands of youtube and forum shred and lead guitar 'pros' cry. It's beautiful.



So Kirk is basically 'trolling' other guitar players with his badly written solos? I guess that's one way to look at it.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 17, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like Kirk doesn't even want to be in the writing process anymore.



I wonder if he even has a choice.


----------



## Kanye (Dec 18, 2016)

Rawkmann said:


> So Kirk is basically 'trolling' other guitar players with his badly written solos? I guess that's one way to look at it.



Aw, nobody trolls us more than ourselves in the end.  




Herrick said:


> I wonder if he even has a choice.



First time I haven't seen him get at least one or two songwriting credits.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 18, 2016)

Kanye said:


> First time I haven't seen him get at least one or two songwriting credits.



I wonder if that's because he wasn't interested or his ideas weren't used.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Dec 18, 2016)

Herrick said:


> I wonder if that's because he wasn't interested or his ideas weren't used.



He says his phone he had all of his riff idea recordings on was lost somewhere right before they started recording. 

This is kind of an interesting interview... sounds like since he lost his riffs he didn't offer anything to the writing process. Wonder if that means he couldn't come up with anything, or chose not to, or what... https://youtu.be/zg6FrrtdVvQ?t=353


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't find the interview, but even after he lost the phone, James said he didn't contribute anything.

Which sounds lazy because he lost the phone around 2 or 3 years ago and he still couldn't contribute anything?


----------



## Kanye (Dec 18, 2016)

I dont know if I'd say lazy or not interested, but he's been doing it a very long time.. like anything, sometimes we just say.. "Im good with whatever". He's still going to make a small fortune just from being in the band regardless of contributions and as James said (and we've always known) he and Lars always take the lions share.... how Lars gets away with it is beyond me at times though.


----------



## Majkel (Dec 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6QPTawR14&t=4535s James did a long form interview on Joe Rogan I found very interesting. He talks about bee keeping for 45 minutes!


----------



## Fraz666 (Dec 19, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> After listening to the album it has occurred to me that a large part of Metallica post black album isn't centered around guitar parts/solos like everything pre black album, it's more centered around James vocals. The Black album is the perfect mix, which is why its such a successful album in part. Enough vocals for the casual listener which good vocal hooks. Enough riffs for musicians and metal fans. After that they kind of when with focusing on vocal melody lines. Until it sleeps has a memorable intro, but when I think of that song I think of the vocal melody. Whereas when I think of Disposable heroes, I think of the guitar parts. Same with Master of Puppets.


I agree.
and the voice is the only instrument which is improved over the years


----------



## wankerness (Dec 19, 2016)

Majkel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6QPTawR14&t=4535s James did a long form interview on Joe Rogan I found very interesting. He talks about bee keeping for 45 minutes!



That's weird. Joe Rogan almost never gets anyone famous.


----------



## eloann (Dec 19, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good news.
> 
> They made 4 albums where they experimented with different sounds.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth I actually found myself rather enjoying St Anger recently, despite (or perhaps because of) some lousy vocal takes and the worst drum sound ever recorded


----------



## wankerness (Dec 20, 2016)

I think I've watched the live DVD that came with it more than I've listened to the album. It sounds better! I do like a few tracks. Invisible Kid, Frantic, Some Kind of Monster, and The Unnamed Feeling all are pretty entertaining IMHO.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Dec 21, 2016)

I am one of the few that likes the snare sound on St.Anger


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 21, 2016)

I mean St. Anger does have a stand-out track or two (The Unnamed Feeling)...



Unleash The Fury said:


> I am one of the few that likes the snare sound on St.Anger



..But no, this is too far. I can't accept having an opinion this bad.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 22, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Invisible Kid, Frantic, Some Kind of Monster, and The Unnamed Feeling all are pretty entertaining IMHO.



I really like this version of the album : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU-UI3_6HcM

With proper tones the album is suprisingly good!


----------



## fps (Dec 26, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I think I've watched the live DVD that came with it more than I've listened to the album. It sounds better! I do like a few tracks. Invisible Kid, Frantic, Some Kind of Monster, and The Unnamed Feeling all are pretty entertaining IMHO.



Aye the DVD is much better. Frantic's a banger, I can listen to Some Kind Of Monster, Unnamed Feeling is a very raw, personal, powerful track, Sweet Amber is a rocking southern song, will nod along to My World. 

The St Anger video came on TV the other day though and I couldn't get through the first verse....


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 26, 2016)

p0ke said:


> I really like this version of the album : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU-UI3_6HcM
> 
> With proper tones the album is suprisingly good!



I'm not a fan of that guy's tone for it though. It's well done and it's obvious that guy put a ton of time into it, but I just think it misses that last 1% that makes it St Anger.


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 26, 2016)

Majkel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6QPTawR14&t=4535s James did a long form interview on Joe Rogan I found very interesting. He talks about bee keeping for 45 minutes!



Thanks for this. I've stopped listening to Joe Rogan because his podcasts are INSANELY long. He also, for as smart of a guy as he is, can be really idiotic and come off as a douchebro. Some of his guests, and when brian redban was on there, kinda feed off that energy. I think it's more because it's unfocused, but I hope at the same time Joe Rogan continues to get more successful.


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 26, 2016)

It's funny. When I was a kid, and just starting guitar, all of my friends always wanted to be Kirk hammet. I always liked James more. His playing has always been good.

That being said, this album was really great. But it seems like Kirk kinda phoned everything in. When i listen to this, and then listen to the solo in "Unforgiven" its kind of difficult to even imagine it's the same person.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2016)

The Unforgiven was someone being pushed to their wit's end to write the best solo ever.

The solos on Hardwired were written by someone who would rather promote their own pedal line or go watch vintage horror movies.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 27, 2016)

I thought the riffs on the new album were great. Nothing particularly stood out on the solos but Atlas, Rise, Now that were dead, Moth to the flame and spit out the bone are really good. 

Looking forward to the tour!


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 27, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Unforgiven was someone being pushed to their wit's end to write the best solo ever.
> 
> The solos on Hardwired were written by someone who would rather promote their own pedal line or go watch vintage horror movies.



Totally agree. Even if his new pedals are pretty good. I think that part of it is Kirk probably doesn't see the point anymore, since James and Lars have so much creative control. What's more is that I think that Kirk doesn't like metal solos anymore. He's cashing paychecks though, so why quit?



Gram negative said:


> It's funny. When I was a kid, and just starting guitar, all of my friends always wanted to be Kirk hammet. I always liked James more. His playing has always been good.
> 
> That being said, this album was really great. But it seems like Kirk kinda phoned everything in. When i listen to this, and then listen to the solo in "Unforgiven" its kind of difficult to even imagine it's the same person.



I loved the first 5 albums of solos. I thought creeping death was incredible. Same with ride the lightning. I even think stuff like Hero of the Day and Outlaw Torn are awesome, in a different way. Since Load I can't remember a single solo of his.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 28, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> I even think stuff like Hero of the Day and Outlaw Torn are awesome, in a different way. Since Load I can't remember a single solo of his.



Bleeding Me is another solo that is really freaking good from Load. I agree the memorable solos have been fewer since then, but one of the post-Load solos that comes to mind for me is the one in Unforgiven 3 - sounds like he's really feeling it on that one - the stuff i really dig about solos, basically.


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 30, 2016)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Bleeding Me is another solo that is really freaking good from Load. I agree the memorable solos have been fewer since then, but one of the post-Load solos that comes to mind for me is the one in Unforgiven 3 - sounds like he's really feeling it on that one - the stuff i really dig about solos, basically.



Which would confirm a thought that I have that he really only likes playing "slower" and "with feel" more than he likes playing fast technical stuff. He's been a big SRV and Jimi fan and is probably going more that route.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jan 9, 2017)

For those of us still on a metallica kick here are a couple of new podcasts I came across about metallica that I really enjoyed.

A short one about how Moth Into Flame came to be with James and Lars, some really good episodes from Song Exploder, and they are short. 
https://soundcloud.com/hrishihirway/song-exploder-metallica


A Marc Maron WTF episode, with James where he gets into some deeper things about James life, as Marc Maron tends to do with this podcast. 
http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episode-775-james-hetfield


----------



## Herrick (Jan 10, 2017)

wankerness said:


> That's weird. Joe Rogan almost never gets anyone famous.



I was surprised when he had Neil Degrasse Tyson on.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jan 11, 2017)

SD83 said:


> "Dream no more" might be my favourite of the new songs so far. And it seems more and more clear, if I had anything to say in that matter, they would only release songs that are either fast (as is "Hardwired") or slow as that one. At midtempo they're just boring.



I think I would agree.
Quiet a few of the midtempo tracks are not too bad if you speed them up a bit. Try a few of them with x1.25 speed on youtube or something.


----------



## OceanAnalog (Jan 11, 2017)

I really like this record a lot.
Technically it blows away the sound of Death Magnetic.
Yes, I hear some sim riffs. But it's Metallica. So who cares.

By the way...Hello everyone, I am new to this site.

I wish you all happiness in music!

Peter


----------



## big_aug (Jan 12, 2017)

Can't wait for some legit videos of the live versions of Halo On Fire and Now That We're Dead from the show they did in Seoul.


----------



## Kanye (Jan 12, 2017)

Everytime I see a Trump Tweet or hear him speak ... "we're so ....ed.... .... outta luck, hard wired to self destruct" starts playing over and over in my mind.

everytime


----------



## ChaNce (Jan 12, 2017)

Kanye said:


> Everytime I see a Trump Tweet or hear him speak ... "we're so ....ed.... .... outta luck, hard wired to self destruct" starts playing over and over in my mind.
> 
> everytime



Only 46.1% of the voters are like that. The rest are sane.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2017)

Kanye said:


> Everytime I see a Trump Tweet or hear him speak ... "we're so ....ed.... .... outta luck, hard wired to self destruct" starts playing over and over in my mind.
> 
> everytime



After he got elected, the first thing I saw on FB was Doc Coyle quoting those lyrics. 

I know James is a staunch republican, but yeah, those lyrics are prophetic.


----------

